# Obama Care Again...



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Remember when Obama and others who wanted this bill said it won't effect or affect anyone or our lives that much and it would be passed onto insurance companies and big business..... Well read this:

http://now.msn.com/john-metz-owner-of-d ... -obamacare



> Gee, thanks Obamacare, now none of us can afford to eat out anymore
> 31 mins ago
> 
> Going out to eat may become more expensive as restaurant chains prepare to implement Obamacare in January 2014. First Papa John's raised the price of its pizzas to pay for health care costs; now Florida-based restaurant owner John Metz says he will add a 5 percent surcharge to his customers' bills. Metz, who runs approximately 40 Denny's and the Hurricane Grill & Wings franchise, *will also reduce his employees' hours, as Obamacare mandates that employees working a minimum of 30 hours per week must be covered by their employers. Metz claims, "I've got to pass on the cost to the customer." *What's next, a surcharge on our napkins?


Also I like how the Liberal Media of MSN tries to throw a jab in there about what is next...surcharge on napkins!! They really don't see the big picture. This little blurb is talking about cutting hours of some to under 30 per week because then the company doesn't have to pay into obama care. Then passing on a surcharge to help pay for expenses. Both things I said would happened but some on this site dis-agreed with and said wouldn't happen. Now this is a small business owner....yes 40 stores is still a small business owner and not a " BIG Corp". But you see how this will effect people. Getting 10 hours cut from your weekly pay check.....How will that help middle income or even low income people. uke: I hope people think now how bad this bill is and how it will keep snowballing and hurting our nation. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was listening to Rush yesterday as I drove back from deer hunting. A fellow who was a billionaire called in. He said he employs 70,000 people in the United States, and 23,000 overseas. Because of EPA regulations, taxes, and insurance he is cutting all jobs in the United States. He said he doesn't want to, but he operates on a small margin and the government is now eating up that margin. He says he feel sorry for all of the employees, but he can't survive what the government is doing to him.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Why should most Obama-care receivers care about hours getting cut back? They aren' working anyways.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> I was listening to Rush yesterday as I drove back from deer hunting. A fellow who was a billionaire called in. He said he employs 70,000 people in the United States, and 23,000 overseas. Because of EPA regulations, taxes, and insurance he is cutting all jobs in the United States. He said he doesn't want to, but he operates on a small margin and the government is now eating up that margin. He says he feel sorry for all of the employees, but he can't survive what the government is doing to him.


Now I don't doubt this guy one bit. But again it was on Rush's show. So take it with a grain of salt. But this will and is going to happen. People don't realize it. Like I mentioned they thought it would just hit the "big" corps or "Big" business. They thought that the common man would not get hurt by any of this. So i would have to ask why was members of congress exempt from this bill????? But I know many on this site predicted what will happen or at least hinted at it. Then it was met with some crying that we were only thinking of "gloom and doom". Well.....we tried to explain what could and would happen.

Now if you want to talk about pushing a Gap between the 1% and the 49%.... this bill will push that gap even further.



> Why should most Obama-care receivers care about hours getting cut back? They aren't working anyways.


No the people who are going to receive this care are the ones who are only working close to minimum wage jobs and their hours will be getting cut to 30 or under. Then they won't be covered by any insurance.... Just like they are now!!!! So the rest of us will be picking up the slack again.... But wait it is only going to hurt big business and insurance companies..... uke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Another Article. This one is slanted but also it shows how one person is going to "try" and make it work. I will highlight some of the import aspects of this article. Then think how this will effect people of all "small" businesses. Also read the last sentence.....very, very important!!!!



> Restaurant owner tries to work with Obamacare
> It's going to be a tough road for one Jimmy John's franchise owner, but he's trying to plan for it and figure out a way.
> By Kim Peterson 2 hours ago
> *
> ...


So with all my bold highlights.... It shows that this guy will have to pay for 150 employee's health care as of now because they work 30 hours a week. That is $500,000 he will have to take away from his bottom line. That will make 10 of his 18 stores unprofitable.

So what do you think will happen once he can't save up of his savings are gone? Easy answers... Those 10 stores will close or he will cut hours back on people to under 30 hours per week. Then what will happened??? People will look for more jobs or ask for welfare or unemployment benefits. What does that do to taxes or our deficit??? Both will go up because the goverment will need more money. Also look at the tax revenue lost because of lost wages. If he has to close those 10 stores that is roughly 300 employees of his 550 would lose a jobs (if each store employes the same amount of people). This is one guy who owns 18 stores. In my area I know of one guy who owns a string of subways....he owns 8 of them and will be hit the same way. Think of your communites and who will be affected the same way.

But again.... This bill is so great right? It only will hurt the insurance companies and "big business" right??? Don't you remember that is what was promised to us..... uke: uke: uke: uke:

I am glad that some colleges are going after this bill saying it is against the religous freedom or how every the worded it.

Like I have stated before this bill in its whole is bad. But has good parts. They need to pick it apart and take most of the good and get rid of the bad. It needs to be re-written. Because it is only going to hurt the economy the way it is now.

Side note: MN just did its review for the state mandates and to get into the insurance exchange.... the figures said that it will cost the state more than was anticipated. I cant remember the figures off the top of my head but it is like 20 million or more. This is each year. So with a state that is already running in the red you add more debt.....Great job.... uke:


----------

